
Want to Finish Your Side-Project? Start by Getting Something on the Screen - shubhamjain
https://shubhamjain.co/2017/12/23/want-to-finish-your-side-project-start-by-getting-something-on-the-screen/
======
CM30
Can't disagree with this. Once you've started a project and there's visible
work there, it's a hell of a lot easier to get the motivation to finish it.

Similarly, I'd also say that if you're learning something (like say, learning
to code), you should try and finish as many small projects as you can. That
way, you see the effects of what you're learning as you go along, and don't
feel like you're banging your head against a wall for hours on end with
nothing to show for it. Helps a lot on the motivation front.

